# هل الخليجي مفهوم تماما على مصريين؟



## Abu Fahm

كثيرا ما انا اكون حائرا عندما اقابل شخصا عربيا من البلد التي لهجتها لست بمعتاد عليها /التي اهتمت فيها إلى حد الآن هي لهجات الجزيرة والعراق/ بغض النظر إنّي افهمهم إلا بسبب عدم إقتناعي إنهم يفهمون اللهجات هذه, اصير متردّدا في نمط الكلام المفضّل اماَ اللهجة المعتادة عليها ام الفصحى؟ فوق هذا كله بعض العرب في هذه المنتدى قد علّقوا إنّهم يفضّلون ان العرب غير جنسيتهم يحدّثوهم بالعامية تابعة لهولاء العرب فضلا عن الفصحى لان الفصحى غير طبعيية على حسب ما قالوه.
فالسوأل هذا متوجّه ألى ناطقين بالمصري والشامي بمافيها لباني وأرداني وفلسطيني هل عندكم معرفة كافية على اللهجات الخليجية؟ ام يجيبني ان اغيّر كلامي إلى ما تشبه كلامكم حتى تفهمون؟ لااعتقد ان السوأل سخيف لآن مصري وشامي منتشر في العَالم العربي باجمله عن  طريق الاعلام و غيره وعادة الخليجيين يستخدمون تعابير مصرية و شامية لكن لست متاكد لو هذا صحيح من إتّجاه المعاكس؟


----------



## إسكندراني

abu fahm said:


> كثيرا ما انا اكون حائرا عندما اقابل شخصا عربيا من البلد التي لهجتها لست بمعتاد عليها /التي اهتمت فيها إلى حد الآن هي لهجات الجزيرة والعراق/ بغض النظر إنّي افهمهم إلا بسبب عدم إقتناعي إنهم يفهمون اللهجات هذه, اصير متردّدا في نمط الكلام المفضّل اماَ اللهجة المعتادة عليها ام الفصحى؟ فوق هذا كله بعض العرب في هذه المنتدى قد علّقوا إنّهم يفضّلون ان العرب غير جنسيتهم يحدّثوهم بالعامية تابعة لهولاء العرب فضلا عن الفصحى لان الفصحى غير طبعيية على حسب ما قالوه.
> فالسوأل هذا متوجّه ألى ناطقين بالمصري والشامي بمافيها لباني وأرداني وفلسطيني هل عندكم معرفة كافية على اللهجات الخليجية؟ ام يجيبني ان اغيّر كلامي إلى ما تشبه كلامكم حتى تفهمون؟ لااعتقد ان السوأل سخيف لآن مصري وشامي منتشر في العَالم العربي باجمله عن  طريق الاعلام و غيره وعادة الخليجيين يستخدمون تعابير مصرية و شامية لكن لست متاكد لو هذا صحيح من إتّجاه المعاكس؟


صراحة فإنّ إحتكاكي باللهجات الخليجية العامية شبه منعدم وأظنّ أنّ ذلك سبب تخوّفي منها شيئاً ما. لم أجد مشكلة في فهم الحديث لمّا التقيت مع أخ من الرياض كام مرة، لكن أعرف والد صديق لي من بغداد وبالنسبة لي فلهجتهم هي الأصعب على الإطلاق، يليها كلام أهل الكويت أو الإمارات العامّي - لكنّهم يستطيعون تفادي استخدام المصطلحات الغريبة لو أرادوا كسائر أهل الخليج.

وأرجِع كلّ هذا شخصيّاً إلى الإحتكاك فطبيعة سكني في أوروبا إضافة إلى زيارتي المغرب جعلتني أفهم لهجات المتوسّط والمغرب العربي أسهل بكثير من لهجات الخليج، إضافة إلى عدم وجود أي مشكلة عندي مع العربي الفصيح، لكن كثير من المصريّين يقيمون في بلاد الخليج (بما فيها العراق قبل الحرب) ولا يجدوا مشكلة في فهمهم. فلي أقارب نشأوا في الكويت وأحياناً يتحدّثون بالعامية الكويتية بين أنفسهم!


----------



## cherine

بالنسبة لما يخص الحديث بالفصحى، فما اتفق عليه معظم المشاركين في المنتدى أنه لا توجد أية مشكلة على الإطلاق إذا تحدث إلينا الأجانب بالفصحى. ما قلناه هو أننا نحن العرب لا يكلِّم أحدنا أحدًا بالفصحى.

أما بالنسبة للهجات التي يفهمها المصريون فالمسألة يمكن اختصارها في الآتي:
- معظم المصريين لا يفهمون من اللهجات العربية إلا ما تعرَّضوا له بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر. وبالتالي فإن أكثر اللجات التي ممكن أن يفهمها المصريون هي الشامية (بسبب الأغاني والمسلسلات). أما بقية اللهجات، فلا نفهمها بسهولة، خاصةً إذا كان الشخص يتحدث بسرعة. أما إذا كان يتحدث ببطء ويوضِّح مخارج الحروف، فإن فهمه والتواصل معه يكون سهلاً.
- كثير من المصريين سافروا إلى بلدان الخليج للعمل. كل هؤلاء يفهمون اللهجات الخليجية بسهولة، بل وبعضهم يتحدثها بطلاقة أيضًا.


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> وأرجِع كلّ هذا شخصيّاً إلى الإحتكاك فطبيعة سكني في أوروبا إضافة إلى زيارتي المغرب جعلتني أفهم لهجات المتوسّط والمغرب العربي أسهل بكثير من لهجات الخليج، إضافة إلى عدم وجود أي مشكلة عندي مع العربي الفصيح، لكن كثير من المصريّين يقيمون في بلاد الخليج (بما فيها العراق قبل الحرب) ولا يجدوا مشكلة في فهمهم. فلي أقارب نشأوا في الكويت وأحياناً يتحدّثون بالعامية الكويتية بين أنفسهم!



يوجد في الكويت نصف مليون مصري كثير منهم مدرسين في المدارس الحكومية..
لا مشكلة في الفهم على الإطلاق.. بل حتى طلبة الابتدائي لا يعانون مشكلة في فهم اساتذتهم..
المسئلة مسئلة تعود.. حفظ قليل من الكلمات..


----------



## Abu Fahm

السوأل الأخر المرتبط بالموضوع هو هل العرب يجدون الأجانب يحاولين التحدّث باللهجات غير لهجتهم و بَالإلتزام ايضا، شيئا غريبا وغير طبيعيا مالم يتكلّم هولاء الأجانب اللهجة تلك كإنهم من اهل بلد تلك اللهجة؟ فالمثال على ذلك لو كنت اتحدّث  مع مصري محاولا إستخدَام اللهجة الكويتية إلى حد ان احوّل حرف ج إلى ي وكذلك ق إلى ج كهذا: لا تقف جدام المسيد چده يوبا؟ هل هذَا عادي؟ لو تجدونها مثل ما نقول بِالإنكليزي Pretencious


----------



## cherine

لا توجد مشكلة، بالعكس نتصوَّر تلقائيًا أن هذه هي اللهجة التي تعلمتها. أنا قابلت في العمل منذ عامين تقريبًا فتاة فرنسية كانت تتحدث الشامية بطلاقة، وكان ذلك مثار إعجابنا لا استنكارنا. وعرفنا منها أنها تعلمت في الأردن. ولم يفكر أحد أبدًا أن يطلب منها أن تتحدث بأية لغة أو لهجة أخرى.


----------

